# That Red or Green "Person" Icon



## MrNick812 (Mar 30, 2018)

Does anyone know what the "person" icon in the lower right corner is? It appears during a trip and is either


----------



## MrNick812 (Mar 30, 2018)

either red or green.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I thought it denoted the pax smartphone being used: Android or iPhone.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Omg, geen is for pickup (start the trip), red is for completing the trip.

Since here is a color topic, can someone explain to me why the traffic lights change their color from Green to Red? Sometimes it's even weird yellow!!????
Please ASAP!!!!


----------



## MrNick812 (Mar 30, 2018)

It doesn't change colors on my app. When I start a trip it is either red or green and stays that way, genius.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm not completely sure but I think it shows a red square if the pax has entered a stop and the green you posted for the destination.


----------



## MrNick812 (Mar 30, 2018)

Stops are usually black.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Green before start, black is stop, red is dropoff.


----------



## MrNick812 (Mar 30, 2018)

henrygates said:


> Green before start, black is stop, red is dropoff.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Robkaaa said:


> Omg, geen is for pickup (start the trip), red is for completing the trip.
> 
> Since here is a color topic, can someone explain to me why the traffic lights change their color from Green to Red? Sometimes it's even weird yellow!!????
> Please ASAP!!!!


Usually some idiot drives up...

On the adjacent imtersection road...

And voila it changes....

Why do they always do that to me...???

Rakos


----------



## MrNick812 (Mar 30, 2018)

henrygates said:


> Green before start, black is stop, red is dropoff.


Mystery solved, thank you.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I am color blind and run a lot of red, yellow, or green lights.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

It shows up before pickup when the rider is showing their exact location. And not based on their address. I never noticed it changing colors.


----------



## Mindis (Nov 1, 2021)

Read carefully the question before replying.

It's not about start or end the trip, it's about the "person" symbol witch for someone riders is always green, for some always red.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Mindis said:


> Read carefully the question before replying.
> 
> It's not about start or end the trip, it's about the "person" symbol witch for someone riders is always green, for some always red.


Mad props for bumping this.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

what a scintillating thread


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Alright, who woke the thread up. Just because we now live in the woke world doesn't mean everything should be awoken.

Leave this thread, and me, unwoken please.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Wat


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------

